
Uber switches out surge for price transparency - benchtobedside
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/23/surgepurge/
======
sharemywin
It's sad it took that long to figure out that good customer service actually
pays for itself. I think it would be cool to have ticker app for on demand
services.

